# What did you get for Christmas?



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I got 10 new shirts, 2 pairs of jeans, some new underclothes, 2 new pair of fuzzy socks, a 2013 calendar, a night stand, an amazon gift card, a watch, and my class ring!  Sadly, my watch doesn't fit and neither does my class ring. They also screwed up one of the sides on my ring. It was supposed to say EELS at the top and then 2016 below that, but they put Pride of '16. But I'm happy with it all the same, I just really wish it fit my big fat sausage fingers. It's an 11 1/2 I thought that would've been big enough.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW , you made out big time !! AWESOME !!
You have some pretty nifty gifts there 
Sorry about your ring , I know you have been having problems getting 
it , now it doesnt fit and the wording on it is wrong  
You poor thing , I hope you can get it resized at least !
Can you exchange your watch for a different size ?



I got my milking stand , two books on goats , one is about Pygmys , which I dont have , so I think there might be more to this , but i could be wrong...lol.

Everyday is like Christmas for me with my hubs , I am truly blessed


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

My family and I decided that none of the adults would exchange gifts so I didn't get anything,but can't help but feel blessed by all I already have! Finally got my goats this fall and am still just in hoofed heaven!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Token the buck i'm getting is my Christmas gift from hubby, he also got me a box of chocolates (always think of forrest gump when i say that lol) and a beautiful card, my oldest daughter got me a bookcase for my office/grandkids playroom lol, my mother in law bought me a gift basket wiht bath stuff in it and my niece got me a stuffed goat. My most favorite gift was having all my kids and grandkids over and spending time with family. My stepbrother who is a warrant officer in hte army got to come home, he his wife and daughters got to all come over as well as my stepmom so that was a special treat. My poor dad spent the holidays in bed sick  I had a wonderful christmas!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

430$, 
2 bucket browning seat covers along with a browning jacket and shirt. 
Clothes of course!!lol
(Dad trying to buy me back after not speaking to me for months Nd calling me rude names) I got 8 bags of goat feed, a goat crate and 2 sadle horse pads. 
Anyone wanna buy the saddle pads? Ill sell you them cheap, don't know why he got me those I dot have a horse! ahha 
And the best present of all: my uncle actually wants to be more apart of the family and I got him and my cousin to go into the dairy goat buisness!!!!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I would have been cool without anything, I love the time with family. But even though I am an adult now, my mother still makes us all stockings with candy and little fun things. But hidden in mine was a new iPod touch, generation 4! This was an amazing gift! My four year old iPod touch (first generation) just met a watery doom last week, so I was kind of bummed. So imagine my surprise finding such a BIG gift! I am definitely thankful, since I loved my old one so much, and didn't have the spare cash for a new one.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I got tickets to a show called cavalier, it's a mix of equestrian and performing arts, so excited!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I got $200 and a bit of candy. The $200 will help me buy milking machine parts. There were two Christmas presents under the tree this year. A leather jacket for my brother and an opal butterfly necklace for my mom. That's what happens when you have $12,000 of medical bills for a broken hand and a divorce over your head.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I need some chocolate ! I wish I didnt eat all my SS chocolates 
They were SOOOOOO good , lol.

Can anybody give me some chocolate ? The vanilla kind ?

I never crave it nor do I buy it for myself , but for some reason , I need chocolate , lolol.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Sounds like you all got wonderful gifts! I'm really hoping that I can send the ring back in to get it resized and change the wording. We are trying to find a bigger band to put on my watch, if possible-it's the stretchy kind of band. Jodi-Goats are the best Christmas gift ever! Even if you do get them a little early.  JaLyn-Glad you had a wonderful Christmas! I love it when family comes over. Sorry your dad was sick. Emilieanne-I'm so sorry about your dad. Sounds like you had an awesome Christmas anyway! That's great your uncle and cousin are both in the dairy goat business now! Stacykins-Perfect timing! LOL! That was a great surprise I'm sure. PiccoloGoat-That sounds like fun! I love watching the equestrian shows on TV.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Haha Laura! If I had any I'd sen it your way!

xymenah-That sounds like a great gift! Sorry about the divorce and your hand. OUCH!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol yeah I love the family too. 

I knew or I thought I wouldn't get much but I guess I did pretty good 
Oh and something I bought myself a week before Christmas; a new goat!!!;P hehe.


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

I was thoroughly pleased with my new SOLAR powered electric fence charger!!! 
Also got two new cast iron skillets and an underarmour sweatshirt from my son!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

jbreithaupt said:


> I was thoroughly pleased with my new SOLAR powered electric fence charger!!!
> Also got two new cast iron skillets and an underarmour sweatshirt from my son!!


Oh dang, underarmour sweatshirt, your lucky!! Must have a really sweet son that loves you!!!! 
Those are the best.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

jbreithaupt said:


> Also got two new cast iron skillets &#8230;


I love my cast iron! We have four skillets and use them on the stove and in the oven.

I got a relatively quiet day at home. We declared it a "pajama day" about a week ago. We told people they were welcome, but don't expect us to be dressed. Also, I received a nice scarf, Norelco razor, the book "Get Your Goat," and a box of Pumpkin Spice coffee for the Keurig. Oh, and about 2 pounds of Jelly Belly beans.

Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

My husband spoiled the heck outta me this year. I could hardly believe it. I got a LCD digital microscope, tons of prepared slides, a box of blank slides. Also wine glasses (all mine broke in the move to Hawaii), a set of BEAUTIFUL vintage anchor hocking glasses with birds on it and a stick vacuum (that I asked for hehe).

My daughter gave me some chocolates, and an AWESOME coupon book that she made. The title is "Mom's complaint-free stuff voucher". It included lots of chores, mani/pedis, goat care, a massage(!), cleaning parrot cages, phone free friday nights. Plus lots of amazing other stuff.

This year was hard, my Mom passed last May. Thanksgiving wasn't so hard since I was all drugged up from my hip surgery the day before. Today is a bit harder. I've never spent a Christmas away from my Mom before in all my 33 years of life. I miss her.

Oh and my MIL sent me some fabulous flame-less candles with a REMOTE! HOLY COW! This comes in really handy since I have parrots and don't use candles around them. 

I got my daughter the full seasons of House, $100 cash and the promise of a complaint free ride to any stores of her choosing, and costco sized packages of Rice Crispies and Cracker Jacks for some guilt free snacking (in our house hold that kind of snacking is frowned upon!).

I got hubby lots of clothes (he needed a lot due to the change in climate from Alaska to Hawaii) and a PC video game. I buy him one every couple of years.

Sounds like everyone here had a fabulous Christmas spent with family and friends.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Erik_L said:


> and a box of Pumpkin Spice coffee for the Keurig.
> Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


Ahhhh that was my Moms favorite! Pumpkin spice, I miss that smell. Maybe I'll go buy some!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Me and the hubby didn't actually exchange presents. (but I did buy a Alpine doe a few weeks ago.) With all the horrible things going on in this world, I am just blessed that I have my four children by my side. I am blessed with all the mess they made and I am happy to cook for them all day! So I am happy as can be! Merry Christmas everyone!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

*Token*



JaLyn said:


> Token the buck i'm getting is my Christmas gift from hubby, he also got me a box of chocolates (always think of forrest gump when i say that lol) and a beautiful card, my oldest daughter got me a bookcase for my office/grandkids playroom lol, my mother in law bought me a gift basket wiht bath stuff in it and my niece got me a stuffed goat. My most favorite gift was having all my kids and grandkids over and spending time with family. My stepbrother who is a warrant officer in hte army got to come home, he his wife and daughters got to all come over as well as my stepmom so that was a special treat. My poor dad spent the holidays in bed sick  I had a wonderful christmas!!!


Hey have we seen a picture of Token ? I dont remember ,lol.
Congrats , boy you certainly cleaned up this year , havent you !!!! lolol
I wanna see a picture of Token !!!!

For anybody to get their kids together in one room let alone on one day is
a feat in itself !! Glad you had a nice day 
Im sorry your Dad was sick


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , I love all the Christmas photos , so sweet 
Yes , in one way or another , we are all truly blessed


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My husband and I don't exchange gifts. Once in a while we'll buy each other something but not a wrapped gift for Christmas morning <last year he bought me a coat that I ♥>.

Honestly this year, I just really wanted him to work on getting a barn addition built and ready for kidding time. Well, all we need is OSB for siding and figure out what we want to do with the door, and we'll be ready to use it 

My kids had a great time today, some of my family came, I cooked a big dinner, and opened presents. I'm the type...I'd rather give than get 

My 6yo daughter got a neat dollhouse, barbies, My Little Ponies, books & TAG books, games, Wii game, a neat Elmo Alarm clock that she'll love using, new coat, dress shoes, and clothes.

My oldest daughter just wanted Monster High stuff, so she got dolls, MH themed clothes, pj's, sketch/activity books, and a t-shirt design kit. I got her a little mp3 player/video/camcorder and it doesn't want to work so we have to exchange it  She also got some games, makeup, etc.

My son got a Samsung Galaxy Tab2 tablet so that made his day  He also got clothes, legos, games, remote control car, etc.

We don't buy a lot of 'extras' for our kids outside of birthdays and Christmas, so we try to make sure they have a nice Christmas. But I want them to know it's not all about gifts, it's about Jesus, about family, caring and giving as well.

My dad and step mom made me an AWESOME paper towel holder. I'll have to get a picture of it tomorrow and share. It's wooden, and attached to the stand is a beautiful horse head, my step mom is a true artist, she painted the horse and some beautiful flowers, I ♥♥♥ it. They also made other ladies in the family one with different themes and they were so neat!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Dayna said:


> I got my daughter the full seasons of House, $100 cash and the promise of a complaint free ride to any stores of her choosing, and costco sized packages of Rice Crispies and Cracker Jacks for some guilt free snacking (in our house hold that kind of snacking is frowned upon!).


All the seasons of house and snacks to eat while your watching it. You are amazing.


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

It sounds like a great Christmas all around!
I only got a few gifts, some generic sentsy items, a 16qt roaster oven...just is time to make stew...and my favorite a SENSATIONAIL starter kit (seriously girls, if you want an at home manicure the house/barn chores wont mess up this is it!)
But I really feel lucky for everything else about the holiday. My godmother, who is not in good health, was able to make the trip from Colorado to Missouri to be with us this year. I was able to find nigerian dwarf babies for my husband (who is totally in love), and as my kids didn't ask for much this year we were able to get them each what they wanted, a real bow and arrow set for my 5-year old, wall tracks for my 4-year old, and an outrageously expensive but much loved sheriff Woody doll for my (almost) 3-year old.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I had a wonderful Christmas and it sounds like everyone else did too! To start off, we want to my grandparents house on Christmas eve and I had asked for one thing that I ended up getting. A wonderful kindle fire HD 16 GB! I was thrilled beyond words! Then this morning I got a new outfit and a pair of Brad paisley CDs and an Old Navy gift card. Tonight we went to my other grandparents house and I got another sweater and a cute scarf along with a gift certificate to Kohls. I was very happy with my Christmas and holiday. Happy birthday Jesus, my king!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I got a new blue halter for Bean (they put it on the grandsons toy horse and wrapped it's head), 6 pairs of hiking socks, a cast iron dutch oven, and ... a...metal detector!! Bean and I are going treasure hunting this summer. 
We got our grandson a ride on motorized Tow Mater. Think he likes it? 


For those who can't see photobucket videos, is there a better free photo sharing site?


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

What did I get for Christmas? Around 1:50am I got older. Later in the day I got a hat and scarf to keep me warm for Christmas and a journal and Wal-Mart gift card for my Birthday. Of course I also got a lot of love and birthday wishes.


----------



## riaketty (Feb 22, 2009)

This year was amazing!

Hubby got me a fetal doppler so I can poke around the goats and see if I can find baby heartbeats.
Then we went to the in-laws. And what did we get there? A pressure cooker, a dehydrator, a cake pop pan, a board game, a few USB flash drives, some puzzles, and most of all


....
A MICROSCOPE!
YAY!

When I said "Yay, now I can look at goat poop!" everyone was a bit confused. But since my major is biology this will be awesome.

Kids got generic toys (some legos, few movies, baby dolls, doll house) and two 4-ft long puzzles. Hubby got some tools, a heated ice scraper, some homebrewing stuff, and we ALL got a ton of candy.

Inlaws spoil us rotten, in a very good way. You can tell they're not trying to "buy" our love. Just that they love us. :heart:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*The rest of the funding for my baby lamancha (my neighbors, as a thank you for puppysitting!)
*Half of the funding needed for my reserved spring buckling
*A leather notebook with decorated pages (asdfghjkl SO PRETTY!!!)
*The Amazing Spiderman (ASDFGHJKL EVEN PRETTIER)
*A pretty hat
*A unicorn book (my Nana knows me well)
*Artwork from my favorite artist, James Brown (almost died with joy)
*Some makeup that looks nice but will probably be unused 
*A pocketbook
*Candy

And the best present of all -- my sister got engaged to a guy who loves her, and already feels like part of the family


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Sounds like every one had a great Christmas!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

My honey gave me a 5 quart ice cream maker and his folks bought me/us a big red Kitchen Aid mixer! And we had 14 people over for Xmas Dinner-everything went wonderful-Our first Xmas in our house :] Felt so good! Everyone LOVED the goats!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

My brother just came over and I got more gifts!

My favourite was this one:

















It's a thing that Oxfam do; you sponsor them and it goes towards a goat for a family in poverty because goats are easier and better to care for and give milk/meat/fiber. 
It's great.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

That's great! I love anything that gives to a community. The goat on the front is really cute!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

It's great isn't it 
It's funny as well, he bought that before he found out that I AM getting goats for a late Christmas present hahaha!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Haha! That's funny! :ROFL:


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

My favorite present was 5 goats!!!! 
Beat that everyone! 
Oh and some clothes a pic frame giftcards, candy, golf ball holder, and some stuff for golf tournaments lol ffa stuff (yay) and a belt and earings and an absolutly adoreble pic my sis drew me!!
The dog on top tell me he dosent look almost exaclt like my dog flash!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW !

Seems to me everybody made out like bandits this year 

A great Christmas was had by all !


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Laura, Thnk you..and yes you've seen token lol..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I dont remember Christy 
Im sorry , lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks like everyone had a great Christmas!

I'm now wishing Santa would have brought me a maid LOL At least for a day, haha!
My house is such a mess after the ordeal we had with a doe aborting her kids, I haven't been able to go through and clean my house, and getting my kids to help and do it 'properly' is like talking to a brick wall. 

At least I am almost done with laundry...lol


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh no! Sorry to hear about the aborting!"


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

goatgirl132 said:


> Oh no! Sorry to hear about the aborting!"


Thanks, unfortunately it happens  Just wish it hadn't happened to her, or got so difficult for her.
I've been running in and out up until this evening with her, tried to keep one of her babies alive <lived for 12 hours, when we didn't think it would make it 20 mins. little fighter>.
We had about 20 people come to our house Christmas day for dinner, so I never really got to vaccum and organize, etc. after that.
On top of that, the mud around the barn is horrible, so the entry door area is a mess no matter how many times I asked my daughter to help keep it clean! and the house smells like goat from shoes and coats. I don't mind smelling like goat and cleaning up, but I don't want my house smelling like goat lol So I'll be scrubbing tomorrow and wishing more and more for that maid LOL Oh and don't even get me started on cleaning out my SUV after taking the mama to the vet...bleh.


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

I got a picture of an iPhone lol. I get the actual phone tomorrow though so it will be like Christmas excitment all over again! And I will finally be joining the rest of the world with iPhones. I always said I would never get one because everyone had them but I finally broke down after several phones that didn't work very well


----------

